# See the new DirecTivo HD Unit (VIDEO)



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Here is a video which shows off the new DirecTV HD PVR with Tivo.

http://www.cnet.com/video/synd/news_redir2.html?vid_win=http://news.com.com/1601-2-981898.html


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Notice how he specifically didn't say that this box can record the OTA HD signals. He was talking about recording HD, and then specifically said the box could also receive the local OTA signals. Hmmmm...


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

That is pretty cool. 

Mark, will the 921 be able to record OTA HD?


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Yes, the 921 specs say it will be able to record OTA HD.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

So the 921 will have a MPEG recorder in it. That must be why its going to cost so much. Anyone have a price yet on the DirecTiVo HD?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I don't think that the 921 will have an MPEG recorder. I think that the 921 will record the ATSC stream directly like the current HDTV recording cards do. When played back, the transport stream files will be transferred through the 8VSB modulator for decoding and viewing. Of course, that's speculation on my part.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

So no non HD locals then?


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark Lamutt _
> *Notice how he specifically didn't say that this box can record the OTA HD signals. He was talking about recording HD, and then specifically said the box could also receive the local OTA signals. Hmmmm... *


It was announced at the CES that the HD DirecTiVo WILL record OTA HD as well as Directv's HD channels.

Just because he used the word "receive" instead of "record" is nothing to build any conspiracy theories around


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That's great! Wasn't trying to start conspiracies - just pointing out something that I noticed. Heck, if the HD Tivo hits the market first before the 921, I may very well jump the Dish ship and to get one!


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

Those XP commercials are ANNOYING.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

James - not exactly - what it is saying that the unit will be able to record ANY ATSC signal, of which HDTV is a part of.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Well that sucks in the short term unit everyone moves to digital signals. Its all moot for me anyway because I'll never leave DirecTV until Dish gets MLB EI. Still its very interesting.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

James - did you understand what I said there ?

ATSC = Digital TV - is required to get HDTV.

So, saying that it can record ATSC OTA is saying that it can also record HDTV OTA.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I don't understand. I know Digital TV is HDTV, but 90% of what I watch is non HD local. Am I right in understanding that I won't record those.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

What do you mean - is it ANALOG OTA or is it Digital NON-HDTV OTA? BTW - Digital is NOT necessarily HDTV, but all HDTV IS DIGITAL (in the USA anyway). Your local stations should be putting up Digital fairly quickly already, if they aren't already there.

If it's ANALOG - you're right - you probably won't be able to record it. As long as you can get it digitally, you can. It's that simple.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Thats what I thought.


----------



## pesos (Feb 15, 2003)

so what is the timeframe do you guys think? my roomates and I are ready to get directv (i just got a new 57" sony crt, woohoo!). we were going to do a $299 deal which included a series 2 directivo, a 2nd normal directv receiver, and the triple-lnb sat and installation...

i'd love to get the HD tivo/dtv unit but we're sick of waiting :-/

Wes


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark Lamutt _
> *I don't think that the 921 will have an MPEG recorder. I think that the 921 will record the ATSC stream directly like the current HDTV recording cards do. When played back, the transport stream files will be transferred through the 8VSB modulator for decoding and viewing. Of course, that's speculation on my part. *


Then the HDirecTiVo has the same capability. The hardware is there, all that's needed is software. I don't think DirecTV will let Dish and the 921 have all the glory


----------

